# Finally! Hi Terry - My first posting



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

I got here!

Terry is my heroine, who helped rescue 3 remaining pigeons out of an original flock of 13. 

Through its band, Terry traced one back to his owner. Brownie (my name for him) is a roller, and I had the privilege during the six months he lived near me, of seeing him display his amazing flying and "tumbling" skills.

Terry twisted the owner's arm, and made him let me adopt Brownie. (No, really the owner is very, very nice.)

I've had Brownie for a week and just adore him.

As Terry can tell you, I will be pestering all of you with numerous questions.

Brownie's an "indoor" bird now. A hawk showed up on my balcony a few days after I started feeding the last 3 birds there. I suddenly realized why, in part, so many of the pigeons had dispearred. It suddenly became urgent to get them out of Dodge.

Terry's friend CeCe kindly came to catch the two stubborn ones, and keep them as overnight guests. (We had gotten them into the apartment, but only caught one ourselves.)

And then the Mother Theresa of birds gave them a home until they could find other roosts.

I was ecstatic to learn Brownie would be mine.

I read postings in your forum before I joined, and they were very helpful and informative.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi brownieluv,


Welcome to Pigeontalk...!

Post a pic when you can of your Bird so we can see them...

Glad you are having fun and have a good home for Brownie..!

I am sure Terry will be along soon to say Hello..

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like a great ending to an otherwise unhappy story. Bad hawk!!!! Glad you got to keep Brownie..its very hard to have to give up a pet after you have formed a bond with it.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hu Brownieluv

Welcome to our wonderful pigeon forum.You are blessed to have met Terry, a wonderful person though I have never met, but yet I feel as though I know her. There are a great many great members here at Pigeon Talk that are anxious to be "pestered". so please pester away!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon.com

We are so glad to have you aboard, please feel free to ask any questions you haven't found answers for.

I'm so glad you know Terry, I have not met her in person, but I know she is the BEST of the BEST and an expert in rehab.

Thank you for giving Brownie a wonderful home!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi brownieluv, great to have you join the group. Terry is not called Super Moderator "for nothing". We all have tremendous respect for her and just love the pictures she treats us with from time to time.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brownieluv! I'm so glad you finally got here! Enjoy!

Brownie and friends are in this set of pictures: http://www.rims.net/2005Nov10.

Terry


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Brownieluv and welcome!

Thank you Terry for helping and tell CeCe thanks also! 

I am sure Brownie has a wonderfull new home. He is a beautifull Pigeon!

Denise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Brownieluv*

Mr. Squeaks and I say WELCOME and HOWDY too!

Beautiful birds you have there!


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

wow those birds are beautiful! Look at the cute little face on the hawk! Hard to realize they are actually predators when you see that kind of face LOL..


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Brownieluv,
Welcome to PigeonTalk, good to have you here.
Sounds like Brownie has got himself a good owner, he is very beautiful as all all the birds in Terrys photos.
Feel free to ask any questions you may need answered.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Alaska, and everyone. Thank you so much for all the warm welcomes. Everyone has pictures next to their name, can't seem to find how to expand them. Can one?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brownieluv,

Take that photo of Brownie I sent you and reduce it to about 1.5 x 1.5 inches in size .. save the reduced photo on your computer, and then go into the User Control Panel (User CP) .. then select edit avatar and choose custom, and upload Brownie's picture.

Holler if you need help.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Brownieluv is experiencing some technical difficulties but wanted me to let you know that all replys have been greatly appreciated and will be responded to. We're also working on a Brownie avatar. Hopefully Brownieluv will be back with us tonight or over the weekend. Brownie is doing fine as are his or her humans!

Terry


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm still trying to figure out how to use the forum's format, so bear with me. 

Hi all. Finally got the combination of time and ability to get back in! 

Terry - thank you so much for the beautiful picture of Brownie to use here. 



EvilMonkey666 said:


> Sounds like a great ending to an otherwise unhappy story. Bad hawk!!!! Glad you got to keep Brownie..its very hard to have to give up a pet after you have formed a bond with it.


Hi EvilMonkey666  Thanks. I'm very! happy I had already found Terry by the time I saw the hawk. With her help, we were able to immediately rescue the 3 surviving pigeons.

I'm also, in a weird way, glad I had such a vivid demonstration of how real and close the dangers are. (only saw the hawk, not an attack! Just seeing the hawk was traumatic enough.)

Even now, as much as I adore having Brownie, I also mourn the loss of his freedom and his magnificent flights. It is only by "refreshing" the pic in my head of the also magnificent but deadly hawk that I emotionally "remember" why I can't give even temporary freedom back to him.


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Victor said:


> Hu Brownieluv
> 
> Welcome to our wonderful pigeon forum.You are blessed to have met Terry, a wonderful person though I have never met, but yet I feel as though I know her. There are a great many great members here at Pigeon Talk that are anxious to be "pestered". so please pester away!


Hi Victor. Very rare, unusual pigeon there. 

Terry is great. You all should be jealous of me that I got to meet her in person, and bug her on the phone. I've cut down on my many "help me I'm drowning" calls, but still intend to harass her after the holidays to go see her many "children."

Glad you're encouraging me to pester, because I'm just gearing up!


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Phil!




pdpbison said:


> Hi brownieluv,
> 
> 
> Welcome to Pigeontalk...!
> ...


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome and the vote of confidence. Again, Terry is amazing. I shudder to think where my babies would be without her.



Trees Gray said:


> Hello and Welcome to Pigeon.com
> 
> We are so glad to have you aboard, please feel free to ask any questions you haven't found answers for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi again Terry! Amazing pictures! I love the ones of my Brownie, as well as thrilled to see Angel and Spoje again. I miss them, and I'm just happy they're in the best possible hands.

Questions - in chronological picture order.

1. How did a hawk get access to the parakeets? How awful.

2. Where is the injured hawk from? 

3. The fantails are gorgeous!

4. I'm so thrilled with your pictures of Brownie et. al. I definitely have to sneak off and buy us a "real" camera. I know the operator at your end is superior, but our picture quality isn't in the same century! as yours!

5. The duck w/the pom-pom doesn't even look real! Are you sure that wasn't dressing for Halloween?

Love and thank you always Terry. 




TAWhatley said:


> Hi Brownieluv! I'm so glad you finally got here! Enjoy!
> 
> Brownie and friends are in this set of pictures: http://www.rims.net/2005Nov10.
> 
> Terry


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you. Everyone here is so sweet. I accept the compliment on Brownie's behalf; he is really a beautiful "fur-person."

I sneaked a peek at your bio, as well as others here. No surprise that many have occupations that are "help" oriented. I had a bad engagement once, and learned from that - odds are better with "animal" people.



dnrslucky1 said:


> Hi Brownieluv and welcome!
> 
> Thank you Terry for helping and tell CeCe thanks also!
> 
> ...


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks. Mr. Squeaks is quite handsome. What is his history?



mr squeaks said:


> Mr. Squeaks and I say WELCOME and HOWDY too!
> 
> Beautiful birds you have there!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brownieluv said:


> 1. How did a hawk get access to the parakeets? How awful.
> 
> 2. Where is the injured hawk from?
> 
> ...


Hi Brownieluv,

1. The hawk flew into a preschool classroom through an open door.

2. Animal control picked it up and brought it to me while I was covering for my permitted rehabber friend.

3. Yes they are!

4. Lots of good buys on digital cameras these days and ones with much more horsepower than my older HP 735.

5. Hadley's pompom is definitely for real. Ducks with pompoms are called crested ducks. Hadley has since back to his permanent home. He was just here for a bit of R&R while an injured leg/foot healed.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Brownieluv said:


> Thanks. Mr. Squeaks is quite handsome. What is his history?


I posted Mr. Squeaks' story (Part I & II) in the PIGEON STORY section on the home page. He is a rescued racing homing pigeon who is apartment-bound due to a severe broken wing. The flight feathers were amputated so he cannot fly. He sure can move when he wants to and has an impressive hop and flap technique he uses on me and the cats!


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

Victor said:


> Hu Brownieluv
> 
> Welcome to our wonderful pigeon forum.You are blessed to have met Terry, a wonderful person though I have never met, but yet I feel as though I know her. There are a great many great members here at Pigeon Talk that are anxious to be "pestered". so please pester away!


I can't remember where I left off replying, so I'll start here. Thank you all for your warm welcomes. Glad I've caught up on my massive work backlog so I have time for the important things.  Yes, I do feel very blessed to have found Terry, both for the sake of "my" pigeons, and myself.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brownieluv! 

Nice to see you here! How's "our" baby? 

I could use some help up in your area .. give me a call
when you can.

Terry


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Brownieluv,
> 
> 1. The hawk flew into a preschool classroom through an open door.
> 
> ...


Was this the hawk that killed the nursery school birds?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brownieluv said:


> Was this the hawk that killed the nursery school birds?


Yes ..

Terry


----------

